

Confusing evil and illegal - kaptain
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/08/24/google-drugs

======
kaptain
Just because something is illegal doesn't mean that it is evil. Google paid
$500 million because of "its improper advertising practices with regard to
these pharmacies". There's no indication that they tried to trick people or
steal from them. Though they may have, the DOJ site doesn't indicate this, so
I'm assuming that they're being punished for helping Canadian prescription
drug-sellers connect more effectively with customers. If they violated US law,
they should be fined, but it's a reach to call this evil.

It's unfortunate that Gruber continues to beat the "Don't be evil, Google."
horse; it's getting old.

